# How high have you been on a manmade structure



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

This is based on the approximate level of the floor you stood on, rather than the highest point of the structure.
My highest is - 417m on top of the World Trade Center

Then I thought about my ultimate height taking as a reference any point on a building/structure over 100m and adding that to find your ultimate height. For the sake of argument I'm not including bridges or dams.


World Trade Center (RIP)- New York - Roof Observation Deck - *417m*
CN tower - Toronto - Dining room deck - *358m*
Empire State Building - New York - Exterior Observation deck - *320m*
Eiffel Tower - Paris -exterior observation level - *276m*
Stratosphere Tower - Las Vegas - Exterior Observation deck - *265m*
John Hancock Tower - Boston - Observation level (pre 9/11, now closed) - *236m *
Swisshotel The Stamford - Singapore - Restaurant level - *216m*
Hopewell Centre - Hong Kong - Revolving restaurant level - *209m*
Tokyo City Hall - Tokyo - Observation level - *202m*
Olympiaturm - Munich - Observation level - *190m*
Umeda Sky Building - Osaka - Roof Level - *173m*
Petronas Towers - Kuala Lumpur - Skybridge - *170m*
Tower 42 (Visited when still Natwest Tower) - London - Observation floor - *160m*
Jin Jiang Tower Hotel - Shanghai - Restaurant level - *148m*
Hamburg TV Tower (Heinrich-Hertz-Turm) - Hamburg - Observation level - *128m*
Skylon Tower - Niagara Falls - Exterior Observation deck - *120m*
Guys Hospital - London - Highest Public floor in lift lobby - *118m*
Barbican Shakespeare Tower - London - 39th floor - *112m*
Centre Point - London - 33rd floor - *110m*

Total *3928m*


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been to the top of the:

1) World trade centre 
2) Empire State
3) Stratosphere tower - and did the amazing bigshot!
4) Eiffel
5) Carlton Centre in Johannesburg, South Africa (not sure about the height of the observation deck, but it is on the 50th floor)


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

world trade center ~ 1362'
empire state building ~ 1250'
jpmorgan chase (houston) ~ 1002'
wells fargo (houston) ~ 992'
bank of america (houston) ~ 787'
westin peachtree (atlanta) ~ 723'


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The Sears Tower is the only building greater than 300m that I've been inside an observation deck on.

Far too many greater than 100m to count (residential towers in Hong Kong for example!)

So, I'd argue that anyone living in a large city, particularly Hong Kong with it's high rise apartments, that has been over to a few friend's houses wins.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Skypod @ CN Tower - 447 m (1,465 ft.)


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Not even 100 meters I guesshno:


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

CN Tower Skypod, 447 m (1,465 ft.).

That's as high as you can get, as it's the worlds highest observation deck. It's the equivalent of 147 stories, apparently (not me in the photo)










I've also been to the top of the WTC.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Bar at top of World Trade Center. Windows on the World or whatever. 
Main level of CN Tower. 
Main (mid?) level of Eiffel Tower. 
Upper observation level, Tokyo Tower. 
Main obsevation level, Sydney Tower. 
Columbia Center, 73rd floor, Seattle. 
Space Needle. Observation deck. Also roped in outside observation deck. 
Old (1969) Seafirst Bank Building, Seattle. Used to cook on 47th floor. 
Sydney Harbor Bridge, bridge walk. 
London Eye. 
Berlin...Berlin Tower? Whatever it's called. 
WaMu Center, Seattle, roof, late during construction. 
Smith Tower, Seattle, observation deck, 35th floor or so.


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Sydney Harbour bridge climb
Auckland Sky Tower - tallest tower in S. Hemisphere
Calgary tower :lol:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

algonquin said:


> CN Tower Skypod, 447 m (1,465 ft.).
> 
> That's as high as you can get, as it's the worlds highest observation deck. It's the equivalent of 147 stories, apparently (not me in the photo)


Should we consider the Grand Canyon Skywalk higher ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Only the Fernsehturm in Berlin @ 204m height. But impressive though. Been there twice.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

CN Tower Skypod. kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

CN Tower - Toronto, Canada - 447m
World Trade Center - New York, USA - 417m
Sears Tower - Chicago, USA - 412m
Oriental Pearl Tower - Shanghai, China - 350m
Jin Mao Tower - Shanghai, China - 340m
Empire State Building - New York, USA - 320m
John Hancock Center - Chicago, USA - 314m
Baiyoke Sky Tower - Bangkok, Thailand - 304m
Eiffel Tower - Paris, France - 276m
Menara Kuala Lumpur – Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia – 276m
Yokohama Landmark Tower - Yokohama, Japan - 273m
Stratosphere Tower - Las Vegas, USA - 265m
Sydney Tower - Sydney, Australia - 250m
Tokyo Tower - Tokyo, Japan - 250m
Rialto Tower - Melbourne, Australia - 234m
Macau Tower - Macau, China - 233m
Tour Montparnasse - Paris, France - 210m
Carlton Centre - Johannesburg, South Africa - 210m
Berliner Fernsehturm - Berlin, Gemany - 204m
Tokyo City Hall- Tokyo, Japan - 202m
Main Tower - Frankfurt, Germany - 200m
Olympiaturm – Munich, Germany – 190m
Fernmeldeturm – Nuremberg, Germany – 189m
Euromast – Rotterdam, Netherlands – 185m
Umeda Sky Building – Osaka, Japan – 173m
Donauturm – Vienna, Austria – 170m
Rheinturm – Dusseldorf , Germany – 170m
Colonius – Cologne, Germany - 166m
Stuttgarter Fernsehturm – Stuttgart, Germany – 154m
Washington Monument – Washington, USA – 152m
Florianturm – Dortmund, Germany – 145m
Ulmer Munster – Ulm, Germany – 143m
Eiffel Tower at Paris Las Vegas – Las Vegas, USA – 140m
Torre Latinoamericana – Mexico City, Mexico – 136m
London Eye – London, UK – 135m
Torre de Collserola – Barcelona, Spain – 135m
Sydney Harbor Bridge – Sydney, Australia – 134m
Heinrich-Hertz-Turm – Hamburg, Germany – 128m
Fernmeldeturm Mannheim – Mannheim, Germany – 120m
Skylon Tower – Niagara Falls, Canada – 120m
Torre Vasco da Gama – Lisbon, Portugal – 116m
Grande Arche – Paris, France – 111m
Las Vegas Hilton – Las Vegas, USA – 105m
Triangle Tower – Cologne, Germany – 103m


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Sears Tower - Chicago, USA - 412m
Empire State Building - New York, USA - 320m
.....


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey [email protected], you're winning hands downs so far. What d'ya reckong your total height is? Mine was 3928m.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

eomer said:


> Should we consider the Grand Canyon Skywalk higher ?


Not unless you consider the cliff it sits on to be manmade, then go ahead.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

I've been to the CN Tower Skypod and surprisingly, my ears weren't crackling!


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ive never been to the top of any man made structure.

But ive been to the 7-12th floor(i dont remember which one) of one of the Hiltons in Miami for a night.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

pingyao said:


> Hey [email protected], you're winning hands downs so far. What d'ya reckong your total height is? Mine was 3928m.


I also added the ones between 100 and 200m (I guess I forgot one or two), but of those the total height is 9307m.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Me = Eiffel Tower - Paris -exterior observation level
That's the highest I been on a structure. mmmm hmmm.


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

> I also added the ones between 100 and 200m (I guess I forgot one or two), but of those the total height is 9307m.


Your over Mt Everest, in terms of combined manmade structures, I'm not even near Mont Blanc yet!!


----------



## Gregorious (Apr 21, 2007)

World Trade Center - New York - Roof Observation Deck - 417m
Sears Tower - Chicago - Skydeck - 412m
Empire State Building - New York - Exterior Observation deck - 320m
Eiffel Tower - Paris -exterior observation level - 276m
Menara Kuala Lumpur – Kuala Lumpur - 276m
Emirates Hotel Tower - Dubai - Top floor (56th) - Around 260m
Tower Of The Americas - San Antonio - 176m
Hilton Baynunah - Abu Dhabi - 160m


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Observation decks of CN Tower, Empire State Building, Empire State Building, John Hancock Tower, Sears Tower, London Eye, and lots of cathedral clock towers.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

apart from an aeroplane, probably 30m! :shifty:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I haven't been to the Skypod at CN Tower, but I've been to its main observation deck.

And also to the top of the World Trade Center NYC.

And that's it!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Vertigo 42 at Tower 42 London about 180m ish and next year empire state building i think at 320m ish and City Tower manchester 28th floor 108m and several 30-60m residenatil towers around the UK...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

2IFC - hong kong
Empire state building - new york 
bank of china - hong kong
Central plaza - hong kong
-shin hung square - Shenzhen
SEG plaza - Shenzhen
hopewell tower - Hong Kong
Maintower - Frankfurt
Euromast - Rotterdam
Almost all skyscrapers in Rotterdam


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

35.000 feet - airplane
605 feet - seattle space needle
??? feet - marriot hotel tower, san francisco
??? feet - circus circus hotel, reno

and probably a few skyscrapers in makati city in the 1990s. (PBCom wasn't completed yet.)


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Bayoke tower in Bangkok 300m & Empire state building 370m


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

CN Skypod.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably the World Trade Center observation deck.

I think I have also been to the roof.

I've also been to the Sears Tower observation deck and the Empire State building observation deck.


----------

